# Medicine Hat marking



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone else have a horse with a War Bonnet or Medicine Hat horse? I think that the symbolic significance behind the markings is pretty cool. Any Medicine Hat/ War Bonnet pictures or legends? Here are some of my pictures of Tuxedo:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Tux is such a pretty horse 

Someone once thought my horse Sky had a medicine hat marking but they extend all the way down to his jawline so it's more like one of those Canadian winter hats than a little cap :lol:

Can you see a resemblance?


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Aww, thanks!
Sky is an adorable horse, I love his eyes! The hat does bear resemblance to his markings.. .


----------

